# What's the dumbest thing you've ever seen or done?



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I was reading the "does your crew get sloppy" post and it reminded me of this hunting buddy I used to hunt with but I had to quit because of stuff like this:

He showed up with a white vinyl shower curtain, a stapler, and a handful of used hunting arrows. He then attempted to assmeble a spread of snow goose rags. They made the spread look more like the downwind side of a landfill with torn white heftys blowing around all over.

He showed up with a bundle of black chenelle yarn and attempted to flock the heads of his flambeaus by wrapping it around their necks and heads. Now, this actually might have looked pretty good if he would have wrapped it close and tight, but he did big loose wraps and they just ended up looking like some form of Canada geese Rockettes on their way to a cocktail party.

He showed up with one of those flying carrylite decoys, but instead of having it on conduit or pole, he had a contraption rigged up from a wrought iron plant stand with the decoy hanging on it. This again is one that might not have been bad if there would have been a better stand used, But the big, black, wrought iron stand made it look like something jacked from the landscaping section at Lowe's.

Every trip this guy had something like this going on. It was good for chuckles, but he became very argumental and defensive if you questioned the effectiveness of his contraptions, so needless to say, the more I wanted to have geese close, the less I could hunt with him.

Just wondering what some of the other funny or goofy stuff other people have seen being used while hunting.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

live_4_quack said:


> He showed up with a white vinyl shower curtain, a stapler, and a handful of used hunting arrows. He then attempted to assmeble a spread of snow goose rags. They made the spread look more like the downwind side of a landfill with torn white heftys blowing around all over.
> 
> He showed up with a bundle of black chenelle yarn and attempted to flock the heads of his flambeaus by wrapping it around their necks and heads. Now, this actually might have looked pretty good if he would have wrapped it close and tight, but he did big loose wraps and they just ended up looking like some form of Canada geese Rockettes on their way to a cocktail party.


 :idiot: :idiot:

I do not know if anyone will be able to top those 2! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Dumbest thing I have done is turn off the truck with the headlights while settting up because getting bit low on gas. :idiot: 1 hr later it would not start. Took another hr to get enough umpf to start it--the sun was up already. That was about 17 years ago.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know what I'd say if I saw that......probably just sit back and watch.


----------



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

one of my buddies, who happens to not be good at calling, or bring any decoys, always seems to blow it when he hunts with us. It seems like he just brings problems. haha. he either jumps up when the geese are coming in, cupped and committed, but still too far off and start blasting away or he would shoot and his gun would jam and his expensive semi auto would basically be a single shot. he never pulled ne crap like the garbage bags, but i could definitely see him trying that.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont know where to start.....there has been so many mistakes that I have made over the years that werent funny at the time, but I look back at and they are quite funny but still irritating.

One that comes to mind was 3 years ago, I called in a flock of 20 Canadas right ontop of us-I pull up and click, click-10yds -5 shooters, two birds. Lessons learned the hard way


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I was hunting a ground up wheat field with my cousin, uncle, and the landowner one morning. We needed 3 more geese to limit out, and some dumb A$$ decides to drive out right to our spread, starts yelling at us to get off of HIS property! The landowner simply got out of his pit, grabbed his gun and walked over to the guy and said, "Your probably still drunk you piece of sh*t and i dont know who you think you are, but this is my field, and it has been my familys field for 30 some years and you think it is yours?" THEN while the drunk guy was still standing there, dumbfounded, the landowner went and grabbed his water bottle threw it up in the air, and just blew it away with a 3 1/2 BBB and told the guy if he didnt want his head too look like that bottle, he had to get off his field, or he would shoot him for trespassing!

I dont think this beats Live 4 quacks story, but it sure is up there!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I watched 2 guys shoot at geese at well over 100 yards. I asked if they got any and they just replied that steel shot sucks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Couple things come to mind.

Things I have done......not having a loaded gun. Been right with you ussapper.

Set up my floaters on a big lake (shooting divers) and did not have a weight on the rig. Watched the spread get farther and farther away. Thought our boat was not anchored correctly.

What others have done. 
\
One guy thought he could buy a blue tarp and use it to simulate open water.....the tarp was Royal's (like the KC Royals) blue.

Another time a guy who went hunting with our crew spent all night putting corn stubble on his blind. Only to find out the we where hunting a bean field. He never asked and we never told him to stubble his blind. But at least his error was a good one. The blind was perfect just wrong stubble.

chuck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been hunting for about 50 years and can not remember all the dumb things I have seen.

First I will tell you a funny story about myself. I and a friend were set up in my old double bull blind overlooking a cornfield on opening day of muzzle loader season a few years ago. We were on top of a small hill. There were badger holes around and about sunrise one came by at about 20 yards. Wanting to show off my game calling abilities I squeaked and he came as fast as short legged badgers can. Right up to the blind, tucked his nose under and in he come. Thankfully only about half way before his nose told him it wasn't a good place to be. It could have been a bad situation with high wind, the blind staked down tight, and that corner door in the old double bull that's really hard to get out of when your old, stiff, can't bend to good, and definitely not fast. 
The second story is about a classmate that wasn't the outdoors type. This was in the early 1960's and we had driven the river ice for three miles to where seven springs enter the Sheyenne River, and cottontail were plentiful. It was Christmas vacation and about ten below zero. Beaver had runs throughout the area a foot wide and six feet deep. I told my classmate to follow in my footsteps. He said "oh sure Daniel B". I know he was going to say Boon, but he couldn't get it out before I seen his head go under the ice. He came up like he had a rocket assist suppository. Luckily the car was only 100 yards away, but his jean legs were frozen like stovepipes by the time he got there.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A couple more I have done.....

DAMN Beavers:
1. Any way I was setting up dec's on a pot hole and was working around a couple of runs. I saw how it came out and was very careful. I stepped in and I went from knee deep to waist, then back up. So I thought i was in the clear.....next step.....over my head! The darn thing split. Thank god it was in the 70's that day.

2. Working my way to the edge of the cattails already had my spread set up. I was coming from a different angle to my spread. Well sure enough a beaver sunk a log and it caught my boot.....again down I go, gun and all in the water.

The sad part about both of these they happened back to back years and the same guy witnessed it! So now everytime we go hunting he asks if he needs to bring dry clothes for me. Now we just field hunt!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Last year in SK, we hunted a nice flooded barley field, that was loaded with ducks. Of course we waited until dark to pick everything up, and realized we forgot our head lamps and flashlights and it was a cloudy pitch black night in the middle of nowhere. We managed to get the decoys wrangled up and stuffed in the bag, and headed out in what we hoped was the right direction. When crossing one of about 10 little slews, my wader boot stuck in the mud, and over I went. I had about 50 lbs of decoys on my back and I had a heck of a time getting upright again. I dropped my shell bag, and had to spend a few minutes in the dark fishing for that stupid thing. It was quite the night. I will always have an extra head lamp in my blind bag from now on!

A friend of mine made a GIANT snow goose decoy one time for a blind. He made it out of vinyl, and it was big enough for 4 guys to fit under. It lasted for one hunt and ended up in a dumpster.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

> A friend of mine made a GIANT snow goose decoy one time for a blind. He made it out of vinyl, and it was big enough for 4 guys to fit under. It lasted for one hunt and ended up in a dumpster


That's the stuff. keep it coming. I am laughing away at these. :rollin:

I read a post on another forum where someone in MN had witnessed a spread of 6 Super Mags deployed on top of a pole barn during early goose season.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My favorite was from a few years back. It was the first year that nearly everyone with a duck stamp bought spinning wing decoy after hearing how it was the "magic" decoy.
Some buddies and I were scouting a particular roost one afternoon when I noticed a truck parked on the side of the road that runs along the refuge line.

I assumed they were scouting as well, but when we got closer, I noticed three guys not 50 yards from the truck, all hunkered along the refuge line, with the lucky duck stake duct taped to the fence post and the wings spinning away...

The best part is this area is all grasslands there was not a grain field for at least a mile

All I could think about was the the conversation that must have taken place when the salesman sold them that Lucky Duck..

I still chuckle when I drive past that spot.


----------



## diverboy (Jul 5, 2007)

One particular morning a couple years back comes to mind. A buddy and myself had driven into a bean field to unload and set up our morning spread. It was well before sunrise and there was no moon out. Well by the time we parked the truck and were ready to walk back to our spread a thick fog had drifted in. We walked in circles for a half hour and found ourselves lost in wide open bean field. The only way we found our way back to the truck was to listen for cars on the highway. When we finally got back to the truck we decided to take the truck back out into the field and search for the decoys with the headlights. Long story short, after almost 20 miles were put on, we finally found our decoys.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Triple B will back me up on this one! 
The guys were from outta state and it's not meant to stir up anything, but I had to make that clear. Anyway, we were driving down the road (sloughs on each side) and all of a sudden a gun pokes out the passenger window. Well, here's where it gets interesting. The guy starts shooting at a duck that had just gotten up; out the window w/ the door open, cocking his body every which way. All of a sudden, the guy falls out onto the gravel road and is tumbling. The driver of the pickup wasn't obviously paying attn to the road and comes inches away from hitting us. :******: The guy gathers himself, jumps in the pickup and they roar off into the sunset. It was simply one of the saddest sights we've ever seen and we were both speechless for about 2 miles. We both couldn't help but break out laughing after awhile as it was hysterical to see them dumb a$$es do that in front of us. Yea they should have been reported and everything, but I think justice did him in w/ humiliation!!  :lost: :shake:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bandman brings another memory back to mind. Back in 2001 when my father and I built our cabin, we were making a trip back into town and came up behind a very slow moving truck, obviously hunters, and followed them for 5 mmiles at no more than 20mph trying to get their attention by any way possible. Well at the 5 mile mark, they pulled over so my dad pulled out to pass them and at the last possible second the pulled a 3 point U-Turn right in front of us so we hit the ditch and where going sideways, barely missed a boulder in the ditch (inches) and stopped feet in front of a slough right off the road-Next trip out with the bobcat made a little stop to move a rock


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A few years ago I learned that when hunting public land you can not trust anyone. Me and my brother in law were going to hunt a wetlands area open to the public. There are several ponds and you have to pack gear in. The pond we like to hunt is about a mile walk from the parking area. When we got there well before sunrise there was another vehicle in the parking lot. They said they had hunted the week before on the pond we were wanting to hunt and had done well. Needless to say after hauling six dozen decoys plus our gear through the dark we found our pond to be a rock solid dirt flat that had not seen water in months. After it got light we found out that the only water in the area was where the guys were set up. They told us the story to make sure they got their spot. Creative I guess but boy were they mad when we put up our six dozen dekes and put them to shame.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

On a hunt with Rick Acker in 2005, while pulling a trailer on my '94 Ford I somehow forgot to turn over-drive off. We left at 0330 and when I pulled into the field at 0430, I went to lock the hubs...oh boy did it stink. Ended up having a truck and trailer stuck in the middle of the field because the tranny went out.

Fortunately, my friend from base drove the hour drive and pulled me out of the field before day-braek. It was my first hunt with Rick...boy did I feel like a dumba$$!!!

Mike


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Years ago I had an old '64 International Scout that had a tendency to lock up the brakes if you weren't real careful. My good buddy when I was a teenager had polio as a child and wasn't real steady on his feet. We were sitting on road allowance pass shooting ducks heading for a stubble field. It was starting to get dark and we decided to call it a day. As we were walking back to the truck a real nice greenhead flew past and my buddy took a poke at it and it stiff-winged about a half a mile into the stubble field. I suggested he jump in the back of the truck for a better view and I headed out into the field about where the duck piled in. I was cruising along when my buddy spied the duck and pounded on the roof to get me to stop. You guessed it, breaks locked up tight, launching my buddy out of the box, over the roof, over the hood and he somersaults through the air and lands on his feet. The look on his face when he turned around was a bit of suprise and a whole lot of pi$$ed off. We still laugh about it. Those were the days....used to take my shotgun to school and keep it in my locker during duck season so we could hunt at lunch time!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Last year a buddy and I had scouted out a bean field plump full of ducks. We went to be the night before absolutely sure we we're gonna have a great day. The next morning I opened my eyes, looked through the camped window, was blinded by the sun... I thought nothing of it and rolled over... Then realizing the alarm hadn't gone off, I shot out of bed, punched him in the arm, got dressed in about 45 seconds and took off. We rushed to set up, got it done, as we were about half way back to the spread after parking the trucks I stopped dead in my tracks, turned to him and asked, "You switched the dates on your NR license so you're legal to be hunting today right?" He then stopped too, slapped himself on the head and began racing back to the truck. He got on the cell phone and started talking to the boys at the G&F department in Bismark. They knew what was going on, and they must have been in a nasty mood. I've been on the phone with those guys many many times before, never have I witnessed them work as slowly as they did that day. So I just sat there, leaning on the truck, watching hundreds of mallards dump into our decoys about a half mile away. We finally made it to the spread about an hour and a half after legal shooting time, but boy did we waste most of our morning screwing around.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I have to add a couple more:

--It doesn't get much worse than seeing a couple guys set up in a low-cut CRP field w/ a dozen snow geese decoys "right" on the edge of the trees of a farm-yard. oke:

--Flee or Fight?: I wasn't there but I can't get enough of this story that took place some time ago. My brother and a couple of our buddies were wading in a slough (sneaking some honkers) when all of a sudden one of the guys had a raccoon swim RIGHT up to him and to say the least, the raccoon was not happy (feisty little fellas). He proceeded to drop his shotgun in the water and let the most high-pitched school girl scream you have ever heard! Let's just say the sneak was over after that and I'm sure someone needed some new underwear.:lol:

--A certain someone has to quit thinking they can shoot my .270 cartridges out of their 7mm in the heat of the moment. Twice in 1 year??? That burning shrapnel doesn't do a face good. :lol:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I take new people out hunting whenever I can, and I am very lax with them. Almost been shot in the head to many times and 2 that were insanely close. Once started standing up saw my buddy's gun barrel swinging toward my head, stopped mid standing up went back down and that saved me from my last haircut. Not fun, however I am proud to say when that happens I never get upset and yell at the person, The last thing someone needs when they are learning, and figuring this stuff out is someone making them feel like shi*. Now, I realize the severity, but you can't get overblown with it and usually they feel horrible enough. He apologized so many times i got sick of him talking. May he RIP..... ha jk. Keep calm, take it all in stride and just move on, they figure out quickly that they shouldn't be swinging there, and its all good. Besides if i die out duck and goose hunting a-men. I died a happy man! :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

My grandpas buddy, (not a hunter) came up duck hunting with us one year and he had one of his nephews with him so we all leave in the morning taking different blinds. My grandpa, and my brother and I went to the far end of the lake showing them there spot on the way. Well we come back in at about noon and these two have already had breakfast. So we asked if they got cold on the water, they replied nope limit is in the boat. So my brother and i go look, and all but one teal were coots. :withstupid:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

A story my dad always tells every hunting season is: back in the 60's a couple of guys from the Cites came out to my grandpa's farm and asked to hunt his land for pheasants. My grandpa let them and they came back in about an hour and said they had a whole trunk full of pheasants, my dad was a little worried since the hunters claimed to kill more then the limit, so my dad opened the trunk to take a look and the supposed pheasants and it happened to be a trunk full of meadow larks.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

12 year old, my first time ever duck hunting. It was youth day and my dad took me and my best friend out. I was shooting my old model 12 my grandpa gave me. My buddy was shooting his grandpas old shotgun that had a hammer. Anyways, my buddies gun was pumping really hard so we went back to the farm and he gave it a healthy shot of lube. Awhile later we jump a slew and shoot a few ducks. After retrieving the ducks we begin driving again. About two miles down the road I hear this explosion and we come skidding to a stop. Turn around and there's my buddy white as a ghost.....He had the hammer cocked on his gun. While trying to uncock it, his finger slipped off the oily hammer from his excessive lube job and sure enough, he put a big hole in the roof of our Explorer.

Three years ago on the opening day of duck season and I was putting out decoys in a slough. I had a pair of brown waders and I always wore these old camo pants from an old rainsuit over the waders. Anyways......while out in the slough, I keep getting my feet wrapped up in the weeds. It was real hard to walk and I almost fell in a few times, so I'm standing out there cussing like a sailor. My buddies are on shore raggin on me and telling me to not be a *****. After limiting out, we are back at the farm about 4 hours later standing around BSing and having a beer. All of a sudden out of nowhere I look down and blurt out..."Where the hellO did my pants go!?" That when I realized........it wasn't the weeds that almost caused me to fall in the water several times, I was my pants around my ankles. My hunting buddies were all laughing with tears in their eyes. I don't think I'll ever live that one down, they still rub it in every chance they get


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well me my best friend, an older buddy of ours and his daughter were all enjoying a good honker shoot in a corn field later in the season next to a tall stand of timber and after finishing a few groups we were just relaxing and waiting for the next flight when out of no where BOOM.. BOOM... BOOM. We all jerked our heads around simultaneously after jumping 10 feet out of our blinds to see 2 does running for their lives out into the cornfield we were hunting and then turned and ran right back into the timber and we could hear a guy yelling " their running back into the drive". Needless to the say the local good 'OLE boys were having them self a shoot at anything kinda day and we were lucky we didn't catch any stray bullets in the noggin.


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

The dumbest thing that a new goose hunter told me what he did. For whatever reason, he decided to wear a hunter orange hat to go goose hunting. And he thought to help break it up, he put white dots on it. Apparently he was hunting with a local journalist and he ended up being in the paper for it.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

I took a dump in some tall grass while hunting. I drank Milwaukees Best Light the night before so you can imagine. The wind started blowing and the grass became paint brushes and my a** was the canvas. Not pretty. Never dumping in tall grass again.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That's fricken hilarious!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That brings back a memory of when one of my hunting friends was out with a few other greenhorns and had a few canandas land in front of then a couple hundred yards so he thought it'd be a great idea to try and sneak on them with a magnum goose shell over his hunched body.....Lets just say those birds survived to see another day


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

We were hunting canada geese one morning and we invited another person to hunt with us if he wanted to and he did. There were some seagulls flying and he asked if those were snow geese. We told him no those are seagulls you dumbass (atleast he didnt just start shooting). Anytime we hunt with him and they are seagulls flying around, we tell him hey look there are some snow geese.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

> I read a post on another forum where someone in MN had witnessed a spread of 6 Super Mags deployed on top of a pole barn during early goose season.


Ya, that was me. It was by far the stupidest thing I have ever seen. He was standing on top of his silo to shoot at the geese as they flew over. I suppose he thought he could gain a few yards on them. :eyeroll:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

one time i sh*t on my jacket in the dark :sniper: :run:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Back in the day when final approach blinds were $450 and the only blind you could get me and some buddies of mine picked them up, while another friend of ours wasn't real hardcore but had come with the day before and saw ours and wanted one he said he would have a blind the next day. We stopped and picked him up on the way to the field, he's like back up we gotta load my blind. He had taken 2X4's and 1X somethings and made a blind, it folded up and everything. He coated it with some cheap camo fabric you can get at hardware stores. He was so proud of it until we started hunting. We didnt have a great field that day but it was windy. It was probably low 50's and it was early season. Good blinds are warm because they dont let wind in, well this was opposite he didnt have the fabric tight so it directed the breeze right down his back and just put him in the shade. He froze his a$$ off that day in the field, he burned it as soon as we got home.


----------



## abrook (Aug 13, 2007)

Probably the funniest thing I have ever seen was during last season, on public ground a guy set up about 250yrds. from us in his boat blind. He had those remote headlights mounted on the front to see where he was going. Well they set out there decoys and we were loadin up and gettin ready for shootin light and their lights were still on. What ended up happenin was there never was a duck that even took a look at there set because they had those damn lights on all day, good for us because we got our limit of mallards as they wondered why nothing would come in to theirs.


----------



## Outdoor Adrenaline (Jan 21, 2007)

There were four of us driving to our hunting spot early in the morning in Nov. It was dark, cold and windy. My one buddy had to take a crap so bad that he couldn't wait until we got there. We pulled over at a field approach along the highway and he bailed out and ran for the ditch to unload. Five minutes later he jumps back in the truck and we take off to go hunting. Within a couple minutes of taking off my other buddies and I start smelling something nasty and we instantly started blaming each other for ripping @ss. After a couple seconds we realize that the smell is more than a little gas. Next we start questioning my crapping buddy about dumping on himself or stepping in it on his way back to the truck. He assures us that didn't happen. Pretty soon none of us could take the smell, so we pulled over and told our crapping buddy to get out and check himself over with a flashlight to see if he had it on him. He couldn't find anything on him but he could smell it super bad, like it was near his head and on him. After a while of trying to figue it out, he figures it out. Turns out that in the heat of the crapping moment he pulled down his fullbody coveralls to his ankles, took a dump and without knowing crapped in the inside of the back of his coveralls. He wiped and then pulled his coveralls back on and jumped in the truck smashing the turd onto the back of his shirt making a coverall turd sandwich. Needless to say the coveralls went in the garbage and he spent the morning trying to get the crap smell off him before he made it out hunting and riding home. It was one of the most gut busting, tear jerking, cheek hurting mornings I've ever had on a hunting trip. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Outdoor Adrenaline said:


> There were four of us driving to our hunting spot early in the morning in Nov. It was dark, cold and windy. My one buddy had to take a crap so bad that he couldn't wait until we got there. We pulled over at a field approach along the highway and he bailed out and ran for the ditch to unload. Five minutes later he jumps back in the truck and we take off to go hunting. Within a couple minutes of taking off my other buddies and I start smelling something nasty and we instantly started blaming each other for ripping @ss. After a couple seconds we realize that the smell is more than a little gas. Next we start questioning my crapping buddy about dumping on himself or stepping in it on his way back to the truck. He assures us that didn't happen. Pretty soon none of us could take the smell, so we pulled over and told our crapping buddy to get out and check himself over with a flashlight to see if he had it on him. He couldn't find anything on him but he could smell it super bad, like it was near his head and on him. After a while of trying to figue it out, he figures it out. Turns out that in the heat of the crapping moment he pulled down his fullbody coveralls to his ankles, took a dump and without knowing crapped in the inside of the back of his coveralls. He wiped and then pulled his coveralls back on and jumped in the truck smashing the turd onto the back of his shirt making a coverall turd sandwich. Needless to say the coveralls went in the garbage and he spent the morning trying to get the crap smell off him before he made it out hunting and riding home. It was one of the most gut busting, tear jerking, cheek hurting mornings I've ever had on a hunting trip. I'll never forget it.


 :rollin:


----------



## QuackerStacker (Jul 20, 2007)

my buddy and i have permission to hunt a golf course we dont hunt it during early season as the geese use it for a safe pond but if we get a couple inches of snow on the ground and things freeze up the owner will allow us to plow on of the greens on the course and he is nice enough to turn the pumps on to open water up for us to have an open hole and we use it alot on migratory birds but anyways. a buddy and i noticed about 800 geese on a open pocket on a lake and new they would be looking for food the next day so that night we spent four hours plowing off the green and sittin up decoys and blinds we already had about 4 inches of snow on the ground. we had not payed attention to the weather and that night a storm came in that punded us needless to say when we got to the course the next day our decoys had snow covering them and our blinds were coverd to you could not even tell that we had been there except for the heads of the goose decoys sticking up. the snow was to deep to get any kind of ATV to get them out from where we park it was about a half mile walk to them through knee and in some spots theigh deep snow we will put it this way we didnt get anything back untill after things thawed out. lesson learned ALWAYS WATCH THE NEWS.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I know this is about goose hunting, byt my adventures on the ice have to be the STUPIDEST things I've EVER done!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How'd that little predicament treat you?


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

It was only about four feet deep where I broke through. It was really dark out, and it took a few minutes for me to climb out of the hole I had just made. It happened the night before the pics were taken. Frightened and very cold were two biggest factors. Our shack was a good 200 yards out from there and we had fished it for weeks. It had got warm for a week in Feb. and melted some sand through the ice. The ice pretty thick, we actually drove the pick-up for over a mile on the ice next to shore before we unloaded the 4-wheeler, and drove out to the shack. The main channel break is where were were fising, and the ice went from 18" to 4" over the current. Like I said, the weather had got pretty warm that week of Feb., and I actually drove into an open hole, which I made much bigger.

I knew we should have left in the daylight. Our holes from the week before were actually 2-3 times bigger. I had forgot something in the truck and was heading back when I went swimming.

I am now a member of the polar bear club??


----------

